
Nextcloud Box – a private cloud and IoT solution for home users - LukasReschke
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/16/nextcloud-box-a-private-cloud-and-iot-solution-for-home-users/
======
joshmn
There's nothing cloudy about this. I was doing the exact same thing 10 years
ago with NAS setup and I'm confident there are many here who greatly predate
me on this.

cmd+f backup (0 of 0).

Cloud as a buzzword is driving me nuts.

